# my gorami keeps sinking to the bottom of my tank



## marks (Aug 30, 2009)

i have a gorami that keeps sinking to the bottom of the tank and keeps going onto its side. i have noticed that it has got really fat. am not to sure if its dieing or if its pregnant. could some please help me


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

They don't get up the stick in the same way that we do.
But they could have a large number of eggs.

What species of gourami is it?

If a fish, especially a gourami, is going to the bottom and going on its side then it needs t be looked at more closely.

Have you noticed anything odd about the faeces? or do the scales look 'out of focus'?

ian


----------



## Ash1988 (Nov 9, 2010)

We could really do with a picture to confirm.

But from sound of it, it could be a few things like bloated and or swim bladder disease, dropsy. Gourami's like Betta's can get bloated or SBD very easily, mainly due to overfeeding and or poor water quality. Do you have a spare container and some epsom salt to give the gourami a salt bath?? and boil a few pea's until squishy and peel off the skin, cut into fish mouth size pieces and feed (if the gourami is still eating). If the gourami shows no improvement from salt bath or wont eat any pea then i guess you will have to put it to sleep because its not right to leave it in your tank suffering.

Like i said we could really do with a picture.


----------



## The T Lord (Mar 28, 2009)

Can it control how it swims, or does it tend to just float about uncontrolled? are its fins "pineconed" ? it could be many things like said above,i'd put my money on it being a swim bladder disease, but bloat may have the same effect


----------



## berry1 (Sep 25, 2010)

Im also putting m money on swim blader but it could also be all the other things mentioned so pls update with a pic if its still alive. : victory:


----------

